# Silver Shimmer Transfers



## HGE (Mar 3, 2009)

Has anyone out there used "Silver Shimmer" transfers from Versatrans?
Would you be willing to post a pic or two?
Does it shimmer? I don't figure like Foil but a lil' bit?
I am about to make an order on monday and plan on using that color, just not sure what it is going to be.
Thx...


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Just a suggestion, you might also check on Howard Sportswear as they have a silver shimmer, actually a number of metallic inks and are considerably less expensive than Versatrans.


----------



## HGE (Mar 3, 2009)

I am interested in seeing about the 1 day turn-around. Seems it maybe worth it on rush orders.
Thx


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Howard's turnaround starts at one day depending on the order. But let us know how it works out with Versatrans.


----------



## HGE (Mar 3, 2009)

Thx, I shall. . .


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

So how did it work out?


----------



## HGE (Mar 3, 2009)

Oh Man, I forgot I was gonna post my results... 
I will get this together today, post a few pics too...
Overall it went very well...and am pleased with the results...


----------



## horsegal (Jul 27, 2009)

wormil said:


> So how did it work out?


 
I am also curious on the results...


----------



## HGE (Mar 3, 2009)

Ok, here are some photos of the transfers I received from Versatrans.
A lil' heads up I am just posting pic's of the D in the design due to it being trademarked and I don't want to get approval to post the whole design so I'm thinking this will work for showing the "look" of the shimmer as well as the other types. 

The first one is an example of the Versatrans EPT Transfer type, it is the Distressed D and I also had it PMS color matched to cream 467. These were very easy to use and I had no problems with applying them.

The second is Versatrans "Versatrans" transfer type. These also were very easy to use. I had only one defect and I am not sure what caused it. It was in the middle of the run and one of the fine lines did not adhere to the shirt. I almost seemed as if there was something on that part of the transfer. It may have come from the cutting process or may have come that way.
Overall these were easy to use and I was pleased with the results....


----------



## HGE (Mar 3, 2009)

These next two are examples of the foil in silver and the silver shimmer.
The foil is a bit more time consuming but provides quite a shine. The silver shimmer is also a Versatrans type transfer and was very easy to apply and I had no problems while doing them.
The D on the white is my wash test and has been washed 3 times. The "shimmer" did not wash off and appears to be "in" the shirt.
Overall looked good and easy to use.


----------



## HGE (Mar 3, 2009)

The last photo is of the silver shimmer on black, the customer had ordered it on navy but I gave them the extras so I don't have a pic of them. But I wanted to post these last ones because I think it gives the shimmer a lil' more justice then on the white wash test.
It does have a good shimmer/reflective quality and I think it looks great on dark colors.
Hope this can help some in the decision of trying this color or whatnot....

As far as the Versatrans 1 day turn around, it was what they claim. I ordered them on a Monday, had them on a Thursday (shipped ground) delivered on Friday.
They are a bit more expensive but they also have direct Internet ordering. It is convenient and easy to use. They got a thumbs up from me.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Orion, thanks for posting back your results...especially with the pictures! The shimmer looks very nice.



> The "shimmer" did not wash off and appears to be "in" the shirt.


That was the first thing I noticed about the white one. Looks almost like a water based ink print.


----------



## HGE (Mar 3, 2009)

NP. hope it helps someone out... isn't that what is all about? 
I've got alot of help and great info from this site, just trying to repay it a lil' !!!!!


----------

